# Cutest rabbit contest!!!



## hollandlop<3

Ok this isn't like a win a award contest but pls post pics of your hoppidy little friends!!!! Cutest rabbit will be proclaimed over backyard herds!!!!

Heres pics of mine:
Joe (joeylicious)





Mocha:




S'morz soon to be a mom!




Gulliver:




Suzi-Q




Splash currently a mother to 4!




Diamonds our sweetie pie!




Fefe (currently for sale!)




Some baby pics!





















 Now lets see some cuteness!!


----------



## woodleighcreek

Here are some pictures I took of my rabbits:

My buck, Suka:





My doe, J~Woww:





a little baby bunny:





Another baby bunny:





I hope there cute enough for ya!


----------



## hollandlop<3

Oh they are SUPER DEE DUPER CUTE!!!


----------



## woodleighcreek

So are your rabbits. Especially the little bun at the top. He looks like he's about to fly away.


----------



## hollandlop<3

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> So are your rabbits. Especially the little bun at the top. He looks like he's about to fly away.


Hehe thats joe when he was only 8 wks now hes all grown up at 6 months!


----------



## BellLisaMo

Hows this?





Thats my blue torte lionhead :O)


----------



## Lizzie098

Lol, all of these made me smile!!! Thay are all so cute!!!


----------



## djluster

Here are some of mine
Lilly









Babies 6 weeks


----------



## TheSheepGirl

Edmund, my Netherland Dwarf. I took this on Halloween for an animal dress up contest.


----------



## Nikki

I gotta get pictures of my rabbit!


----------



## rabbitman

Here are my rabbits.... The mom had a litter of 8 and all survived but the mom died. The babies are 27 days old today and they are NZW crossed to a Mini Lop.


----------



## flemish lops

How about these?


----------



## Caprice_Acres

Here's one of my blue Silver Fox does being cute:


----------



## boykin2010

This is a lila. She is a female lionhead rabbit. I just got her today...


----------



## Dutchgirl

Hmmm....

This is Hazel:


----------



## Eia

They are all so cute! It's too hard to choose!


----------



## ChickenPotPie

Fun!  I want to play.   

Here's one from the day I found out one of my rabbits was the Easter Bunny's baby mama.  Darn it.  :/





A fatso, single kit litter...





"Stitch" impersonation (Lilo carries Stitch)





A real, live Trible.





a few purties (Wasabi, Spot, and Sterling)













and another little guy.  I haven't named him yet.


----------



## mrbstephens

I'm picking up my first bunny on Tuesday!  He's a 3 month old English/giant angora hybrid and his name is Sampson.  This pic was taken by the breeder.  I'll take new ones once he's in his new home.


----------



## hollandloplover

Such cute pics. I was the one who started this forum but i forgot that i had a different account and made a new one lol Such cute bunnies! S'morz had her babies But a bug went around my barn and killed off 4 of my rabbits she is sick but is going to make it! 3 of her babies died


----------



## hoodat

So sorry to hear that.
Here are some of mine:




Buuny pile




These pellets are MINE!!!


----------



## mrbstephens

YAY!  Sampson came home with me today!  He's so awesome!  And look at that fiber!  Can't wait to spin it!


----------



## flemish lops

, Sampson is soooooooo cute!


----------



## Ms. Research

Here's my Two Netherlands.








They ARE the cutest, but then again I'm prejudice.   LOL!   But seriously,  all these pictures to me on this thread on the "cutest".  I wish you all health and happiness.  And lots of "binkies" for our furry friends!


----------



## SarahMelisse

Oh my gawrsh woodleighcreek! Your second picture is crazy cute....


----------



## Nikki

Charlette a Checkered Giant (Doe) about 8 weeks













Brownie - a Chocolate Mini Rex (Doe) (Pedigree) about 9 weeks


----------



## WildFire

What about these? 




Danni, my four month old female 'mutt bunny'.






Scotty, a seven year old mini lop.






Emma, a two year old polish female.


----------



## Ms. Research

WildFire said:
			
		

> What about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danni, my four month old female 'mutt bunny'.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4294_danni.jpg
> 
> Scotty, a seven year old mini lop.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4294_scotty.jpg
> 
> Emma, a two year old polish female.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4294_emma_outside.jpg


Love those ears Danni!   What a sweet face! 

Wow, your Emma looks just like my Kreacher.  Both mine are mutts as well (Love those mutts too!).  Polish?  Kind of thought so!  

Thanks Wildfire for sharing!


----------



## WildFire

Thanks!


----------



## imtc




----------



## Ms. Research

imtc said:
			
		

> http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/imtc2006/bunnies2.jpg
> http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/imtc2006/photo2010b.jpg
> http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/imtc2006/nineweeks.jpg


Thanks for sharing!  Very handsome Lions.  And the babies are so cute!


----------



## DuckyGurl

These guys are SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures I took of my rabbits:
> 
> My buck, Suka:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2977_suka.jpg
> 
> My doe, J~Woww:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2977_jwoww.jpg
> 
> a little baby bunny:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2977_bunny.jpg
> 
> Another baby bunny:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2977_baby.jpg
> 
> I hope there cute enough for ya!


Oh my goodness cute! You should start a Bunny Photography Post and share photography ideas and tips for shooting bunnies!


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies

hoodat said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear that.
> Here are some of mine:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3428_mama_and_baby.jpg
> Buuny pile
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3428_bunnypile.jpg
> These pellets are MINE!!!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3428_water_dish_binkie.jpg


How cute can they get!? Super Cute! What breed are they?


----------



## craftymama86

These aren't very good pics but I couldn't help but share them as we just got our bunnies last night. They are English Angoras. 

Charlie and Lola






Charlie









Lola







 My little chipmunk, lol


----------



## Ms. Research

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> These aren't very good pics but I couldn't help but share them as we just got our bunnies last night. They are English Angoras.
> 
> Charlie and Lola
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3610.jpg
> 
> Charlie
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3597.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3596.jpg
> 
> Lola
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3561.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3556.jpg  My little chipmunk, lol


What sweet bunnies you have.  Actually think they are pretty good pics.  Thanks so much for sharing.  And wishing you all the luck with them.   How old are they?  

K


----------



## secuono

Bun-buns, black tort Holland Lop, 4 months and 3 weeks old. Pics from 6 weeks old to now.


----------



## Ms. Research

secuono said:
			
		

> Bun-buns, black tort Holland Lop, 4 months and 3 weeks old. Pics from 6 weeks old to now.
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...628491_100000705527207_932630_596271990_n.jpg
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...28449_100000705527207_932631_1714237967_n.jpg
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...631317_100000705527207_970596_248588036_n.jpg
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...60913_100000705527207_1023934_214608047_n.jpg


She's growing into such a lovely bunny.  Thanks for sharing her progress in photos.  

K


----------



## craftymama86

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> craftymama86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't very good pics but I couldn't help but share them as we just got our bunnies last night. They are English Angoras.
> 
> Charlie and Lola
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3610.jpg
> 
> Charlie
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3597.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3596.jpg
> 
> Lola
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3561.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3556.jpg  My little chipmunk, lol
> 
> 
> 
> What sweet bunnies you have.  Actually think they are pretty good pics.  Thanks so much for sharing.  And wishing you all the luck with them.   How old are they?
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Thanks, we love them so much. They're 5 weeks.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies

Here is a pictures of one of my Hollands, she is the absolute doll! I just love her personality and she is just such a cuddle bunny!


----------



## home-sweet-home

Ok, I am sure this is closed but would love to show off my cuties

They are 3 weeks old!

This is Peekaboo





This is Secret





This is Jackson





This is Jaylee


----------



## craftymama86

Here's a couple more pics, but these are edited... the edited colors are actually closer to what they look like in person than the non-edited, hehe.


----------



## adorable

Here is a picture of my bunnies cuddling with their mom
I liked it so much . I am using it as a avator


----------



## Ms. Research

adorable said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5356_003.jpg
> 
> Here is a picture of my bunnies cuddling with their mom
> I liked it so much . I am using it as a avator


Absolutely lovely pic, adorable.

K


----------



## craftymama86

Agreed! That's so sweet. I love seeing baby animals with their mommas. Just one of those little things to enjoy in life.


----------



## adorable

Thanks guys. I love raising rabbits.
Craftymomma . I really like the last picture. It dosnt even look like a rabbit with all that fur. A teady bear with stand up ears.


----------



## craftymama86

Haha, thanks. They are the funniest things. I get a good giggle every time I see them laying down with their legs stretched out behind them, so funny. Then there are times they're sitting down all balled up so you don't see their legs, just big fur balls with ears. Here's a silly pic for ya.... Not sure where his head was.


----------



## adorable

LOL... A headless rabbit. THanks for sharing


----------



## hollymh

Now I can add a ton more breeds to my want list!


----------



## kyrose

Heres my baby,Snugglebugs..


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok...all these photos are adorable...but I am partial to all the angoras!  Especially after seeing all the cute little baby angoras...I NEED to get at least ONE of my angora does bred so i can revel in the fluffy cuteness!  

cute bun-buns everyone!


----------

